# Libretti for Rimsky Korsakov's Operas (and one of Tchaikovsky's)



## Algreco316 (9 mo ago)

Returning to Rimsky's operas after maybe ten years, I'm wondering how things stand for the most elusive libretti, namely Golden Cockerel in a line-by-line Russian-English, and the Russian texts for Christmas Eve and Pan Voyevoda. The English for Christmas Eve is in the excellent Jurovski CD set and I have the English text for Pan Voyevoda. Luckily I have Russian-English texts for all the rest, I think, including, marvel of marvels, Servilia. Plus home-made CDs of the Rozhdestvensky performance, of course. Also nearly forgot one of Tchaikovsky's operas, Voyevoda. Does anyone know of any text available for that opera??


----------

